# V71.4 mva dx



## MsMaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

I JUST WANT TO KNOW SINCE DX V71.4 MVA  IS LISTED AS PRIMARY DX IN THE TABULAR LIST AT THE BACK OF THE ICD-9, CAN IT BE USED AS SECONDARY?

THANKS IN ADVANCE

MSMADDY


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 25, 2009)

No it is a first-listed only dx code


----------



## MsMaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

mitchellde said:


> no it is a first-listed only dx code



thanks debra.


----------



## tanyaharberts (Sep 30, 2009)

Also, as my 2010 ICD-9 book points out:  "Observation codes V29, V71, and V89 are for use in very limited circumstances when a person is being observed for a suspected condition that is ruled out.  The observation codes are not for use if an injury or illness or any signs or symptoms related to the suspected condition are present.  In such cases the diagnosis/symptom code is used with the corresponding E code to identify any external cause."


----------

